
Facebook CEO Congratulated Trump on 2016 Win After 'Innovative' Social Campaign - ss2003
https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetwburns/2018/07/19/explosive-report-puts-facebook-and-trump-2016-in-cozier-working-relationship/#2a72e6c232c2
======
mixedCase
Alternative title: CEO of advertising company used by all major US candidates
congratulates winner

~~~
close04
With the difference that by the admission of the "CEO of advertising company"
we now know that the company has enabled foreign actors to manipulate the
opinion in favor of "winner".

That makes an important distinction compared to "all major US candidates".

So you see, when the boss of "Advertising 'R Us" calls me to congratulate me
on my promotion it is not newsworthy. It is when the POTUS is congratulated by
the very same person who later admits his company allowed foreign powers to
influence the election of said POTUS, and for the same type of actions that
were later attributed to those foreign powers.

It's how the news work.

------
LocalPCGuy
It's also important to remember we have the benefit of hindsight and the
information that has come out since then. Which said CEO didn't have at there
time of that call.

